# [OT] Lupin utilizza GNU/Linux

## MyZelF

http://www.blogmatic.net/tecnomatic/index.php?id=P443

 :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bellissimo  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

ma lol  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 :Shocked: 

Beh di Jigen lo sapevamo... frequenta anche il forum con lo pseudonimo di  jesus_was_rasta (ha cercato di nascondersi ma l'avatar lo ha fregato) ma anche lupin non me lo aspettavo....

----------

## zUgLiO

Preso da un commento su Ziobudda

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo scenario apre varie possibilità:
> 
> 1) Lupin ha comprato la distribuzione.
> ...

 

Chissà da che stage è partito Ghemon   :Laughing: 

----------

## molesto

chissà perchè, ma Lupin che usa Finestre XP proprio non ce lo vedevo...

insomma, l'impareggiabile lupin può correre il rischio di beccarsi un trojan a ogni piè sospinto o di farsi fare uno scan dell'hard disk dal primo lamer che capita.... naa... del resto non si sarebbe mai abbassato a piratare una copia Finestre XP... (in ogni caso non l'avrebbe comprata!)

eh... chissà se c'ha qualche sfondo del desktop con margò...   :Cool: 

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Chissà da che stage è partito Ghemon  

 

Ghemon è un kernel hacker...

----------

## gutter

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Chissà da che stage è partito Ghemon  

 

Stage3   :Very Happy: 

Avevano fretta di installare la distro per poter decifrare il messaggio   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh di Jigen lo sapevamo... frequenta anche il forum con lo pseudonimo di  jesus_was_rasta (ha cercato di nascondersi ma l'avatar lo ha fregato) ma anche lupin non me lo aspettavo....

 

Vero ma sara' jesus_was_rasta, pardon Jigen, che lo avra' puntato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maruscya

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> http://www.blogmatic.net/tecnomatic/index.php?id=P443
> 
>  

 

Cavolo con mozilla non vi vede una cippa !!! 

il plugin e' installato... sento l'audio ma non vedo il video..  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

Io non mi rallegrerei così tanto, ora chi li sente i soliti maligni che dicono "vedi, giusto ladri e delinquenti della peggior specie usano certe cose"....  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gaffiere

sempre detto che lupin è il migliore  :Smile: 

see ya

----------

## oRDeX

 *shev wrote:*   

> Io non mi rallegrerei così tanto, ora chi li sente i soliti maligni che dicono "vedi, giusto ladri e delinquenti della peggior specie usano certe cose"....  

 

Bah..dai nno penso che un tipo come Lupin sia da considerare un ladro della peggiore specie..al contrario...io sarei contento   :Very Happy: 

----------

## flowolf

[MODE BASTARDO ON]

Dagli screenshot vedo solo KDE, e KDE gira su un pacco di SO, compreso win.   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes: 

[MODE BASTARDO OFF]

----------

## =DvD=

 *DarkSSJ wrote:*   

> [MODE BASTARDO ON]
> 
> Dagli screenshot vedo solo KDE, e KDE gira su un pacco di SO, compreso win.   
> 
> [MODE BASTARDO OFF]

 

quoto stavo per scriverlo io

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Dagli screenshot vedo solo KDE, e KDE gira su un pacco di SO, compreso win.

 

Si, ma lui ci lavora per + di 5 secondi e non vengono fuori schermate blu, indi sicuramente non è win...

----------

## gutter

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Si, ma lui ci lavora per + di 5 secondi e non vengono fuori schermate blu, indi sicuramente non è win...

 

Questa  è una buona motivazione   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

L'avevo vista quella puntata e me n'ero accorto  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=64568

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## tobiwan_

Effettivamente con tutti i buchi di Winblows la polizia l'avrebbe già infestato di trojan e arrestato  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

 *maruscya wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   http://www.blogmatic.net/tecnomatic/index.php?id=P443
> 
>   
> 
> Cavolo con mozilla non vi vede una cippa !!! 
> ...

 wgetta

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=64568
> 
>   

 

Voleo segnalarlo anche io   :Laughing:  . Manca solo un componente ora  :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

spero che tu ti riferisca a Margot....   :Wink:   :Wink: 

p.s. se viene invitata al prossimo Linux Day vengo anche io

----------

## Lupin_III

 *Quote:*   

> Io non mi rallegrerei così tanto, ora chi li sente i soliti maligni che dicono "vedi, giusto ladri e delinquenti della peggior specie usano certe cose".... Razz Laughing

 

Saranno anche della peggior specie, ma non sono stupidi...!

Zenigata usa XP.

Ciao!

----------

## rota

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  io non o capito manco una parola di quello che state dicendo ....chi e lupen   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quello che vedi come avatar di Lupin_III

----------

## codadilupo

 *rota wrote:*   

>     io non o capito manco una parola di quello che state dicendo ....chi e lupen     

 

il post sopra il tuo ha come avatar la foto di Lupin III, ovvero un cartone animato giapponese "cult" per tutti quelli che hanno tra i 20 e i 40 anni. 

Coda

----------

## gaffiere

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il post sopra il tuo ha come avatar la foto di Lupin III, ovvero un cartone animato giapponese "cult" per tutti quelli che hanno tra i 20 e i 40 anni. 
> 
> Coda

 

fai anche <20... mia sorella impazzisce per lupin... essì la stò crescendo  bene  :Wink: 

see ya

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 *Quote:*   

> Beh di Jigen lo sapevamo... frequenta anche il forum con lo pseudonimo di jesus_was_rasta (ha cercato di nascondersi ma l'avatar lo ha fregato) ma anche lupin non me lo aspettavo....

 

Cavolo, mi avete scoperto...   :Laughing: 

Lupin mi aveva proposto di rubare, nella nostra ultima super-missione, tutto il codice sorgente di Windowns XP, ma io gli ho detto:

J: "Ruberesti lingotti di piombo quando invece hai una colata d'oro pronta da forgiare come preferisci?"

L: "No, non sono stupido!"

J: "Eccoti l'oro!" (Jigen accende il suo portatile...)

L: "Wow! Se solo avesse le tette grosse smetterei di correre dietro a Margot!"

J: "Bravo! Lo dico sempre io, il computer è meglio delle donne: quando non ne puoi più lo puoi sempre spegnere..."

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

 *rota wrote:*   

>     io non o capito manco una parola di quello che state dicendo ....chi e lupen     

 

http://www.droni.it/enrico/Lupin/

----------

## Lupin_III

 *Quote:*   

> Lupin mi aveva proposto di rubare, nella nostra ultima super-missione, tutto il codice sorgente di Windowns XP, ma io gli ho detto:
> 
> J: "Ruberesti lingotti di piombo quando invece hai una colata d'oro pronta da forgiare come preferisci?"
> 
> L: "No, non sono stupido!"
> ...

 

Ma devi proprio raccontare tutto!!!  :Mad: 

Vabbè visto che il mio pc è abbastanza "piatto" mi ributterò su Margot...   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xoen

Adesso potro' dire : "Lupen usa Linux", sono soddisfazioni queste!

[quote="zUgLiO"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo scenario apre varie possibilità:
> 
> 1) Lupin ha comprato la distribuzione.
> ...

 

3) e Accendo!Perche' rubare GNU/Linux?

 *molesto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> insomma, l'impareggiabile lupin può correre il rischio di beccarsi un trojan a ogni piè sospinto o di farsi fare uno scan dell'hard disk dal primo lamer che capita.... naa...
> 
> 

 

Lupen mica ci gioca con i computer, non ne vuole di perdite di tempo, per lui la sicurezza e' importante...scommetto che usa FileSystem crittografico...

 *molesto wrote:*   

> Del resto non si sarebbe mai abbassato a piratare una copia Finestre XP...

 

Gia'...sarebbe un impresa troppo facile per lui...niente di leggendario o apparentemente impossibile...

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avevano fretta di installare la distro per poter decifrare il messaggio
> 
> 

 

Detto cosi' sembra brutto, sembra che ha installato Linux solo per questo. Secondo me gia' l'aveva installato per i fatti suoi!

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> Cavolo con mozilla non vi vede una cippa !!! 

 

Prova a scaricarlo sul computer e a vederlo con un player.

 *rota wrote:*   

> Io non o capito manco una parola di quello che state dicendo ....chi e lupen

 

Tristezza!!

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Un cartone animato giapponese "cult" per tutti quelli che hanno tra i 20 e i 40 anni.

 Direi di ingrandire l'intervallo:Un mio fratello ha 17 anni e conosce lupen...e uno che faceva dei lavori da me, cha ha qualche 65 anni (SESSANTACINQUE ANNI!!!!) conosceva, guardava, e gli piaceva e pure tanto Lupen, io appena l'ho scoperto mi sono rincoglionito davanti alla grandezza di Lupen!

----------

